# How Many Hours Do You Sleep Every Night?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2018)

I just heard on the radio that the recommended amount of sleep for men was 7.8 hours a night, and 7.6 hours for women.  They said that those who only got 6 hours of sleep for a week straight had less ability to focus on things and were less productive at work.

I get between 7 and 8 hours every night, but used to get much less when I was working because I had to get up really early in the mornings.  How much sleep do you get at night, take the poll and share your numbers. fftobed:


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2018)

It's hard for me to really choose how many hours per night because it varies so much. If I get enough one night to feel fairly rested with energy to do things, the following night I might get two or three hours apparently because I'm too rested. Can't really win.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2018)

Hopefully  about  8  hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2018)

About 6 hours at night and an afternoon nap of an hour or two.

Since I retired I'm sort of like an old dog or cat, I eat and sleep when I feel the need and don't really stick to a set schedule.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2018)

My vivofit usually reads about 4 to 5 hours deep sleep and 2 to 4 light and awake sleep. Some nights I listen to the radio half the night.


----------



## IKE (Jan 19, 2018)

Around 7 or 8.

Mama thinks I'm nutz but I've still got the same sleep schedule that I had when I worked even though I've been retired since 4-1-2015.......in bed by around 8:30 p.m and up around 3:30 a.m.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 19, 2018)

Olivia said:


> It's hard for me to really choose how many hours per night because it varies so much. If I get enough one night to feel fairly rested with energy to do things, the following night I might get two or three hours apparently because I'm too rested. Can't really win.



I'm kind of the same, some nights I'll get a good rest. Then other nights I'll get what I call the Achy's and can't stay asleep.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 19, 2018)

It varies but usually I get 7 to 8 hours of sleep.   I am a night owl so I am usually up until the wee hours, then I sleep "late" according to the rest of the world.   But it suits me and I'm a grownup so I do what I want.      I don't take naps; that seems to make me feel blah.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2018)

No category for me.  Never as much as 8, and never as little as 5.  I would choose a 6-7.  

I would prefer not having to sleep at all.  Too many things to learn, too little time.  Sometimes catch up an hour or two in the day, if I stay up way too late.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2018)

I usually get about 5 or 6 if I'm lucky, not because I'm not tired enough to sleep but due to pain waking me up through the night


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 19, 2018)

I know that exactly, because my machine (Respironics Dreammaker Bipap) keeps track of the data.  I just finished my year recently (a year of compliance is 13 months in order to satisfy Medicare requirements - 4 hr ave. is the minimum) and my average per night is 6 hr and 36 min.  So I'm well within my requirements.

That may seem like too little to you, but for someone with sleep apnea, it is not that bad.  The machine allows me to get the beneficial kind of sleep, that is REM.

So, it is not the hours of sleep that is important, but the kind of sleep that one gets that is important.   I've found that some of my friends who now have machines were at one time sleep-starved because of their apnea.  That means, because of their malady, they may have thought they slept for 8 hours, but actually didn't!  That's because they gasped for breadth, went for periods without breathing, gasped again, then began breathing again before they awoke. So the next morning they felt awful even after long night of "sleep".  I did the same thing before my test at the hospital 16 years ago.

So, if you have apnea, and think the hours of sleep are important, you could be wrong. My advice - get tested!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 19, 2018)

Most nights 6-7 hrs. plus a 30-40min nap in afternoon.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> About 6 hours at night and an afternoon nap of an hour or two.
> 
> Since I retired I'm sort of like an old dog or cat, I eat and sleep when I feel the need and don't really stick to a set schedule.


Sounds fabulous....Someday.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 19, 2018)

I probably get 8-9 hrs with wake up calls every 3 hrs or so.  Pain wakes me  up and bathroom calls.  I made up a sleep combo about 10 yrs ago and it works pretty good all in all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been using Skullcap liquid tincture along with a 1 mg. sublingual Melatonin some nights, works well, I get my full 8 hours +.  More info on Skullcap here.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 18, 2018)

My sleep is on three hours shifts.  So I'm not sure if straight sleep is all that we are looking for.

I cannot remember the last time I slept 7 or 8 hours in  a row.


----------



## rgp (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm in the 9-10 hour group. An occasional short night, & then the occasional long night. Sometimes I'll wake at say 7-8 hours, make my bladder-flatter....then back to sleep for an hour or two.

The older I get, the less need, even desire to be an early riser...so I don't.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 18, 2018)

Three to four hours is good for me.Currently worse than normal because the location of my shingles is making it difficult to get comfortable.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 18, 2018)

8-10 hrs with several bathroom trips.  I don't know what it would be like to sleep straight thru.  In my younger life yes, but not now.   I have a sleep combo which does consist of 1mg Melatonin and a couple other "calming" supplements.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 28, 2018)

For those middle of the night wake ups for bathroom and can't get back to sleep, taking L Tryptophan and 50mg B6 (P5P) form about 1/2 hr before I hit the pillow gets me back to sleep quickly now...a friend gave me sleep secret.... love my friends as we search for pieces to the puzzle.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 28, 2018)

bi-pap machine user here as well. 7 to 8 hours. But it does vary depending on aches and pains.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 28, 2018)

BlueDragonfly said:


> bi-pap machine user here as well. 7 to 8 hours. But it does vary depending on aches and pains.



Grape Seed Ex could really be a salvation for your breathing issues.  I can't imagine sleeping with a machine on my face.....I've been taking Grape Seed Ex for over 24 yrs and very very good breathing.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 28, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Grape Seed Ex could really be a salvation for your breathing issues.  I can't imagine sleeping with a machine on my face.....I've been taking Grape Seed Ex for over 24 yrs and very very good breathing.



I've never heard of Grape Seed Ex. Will look into it...... And it was very difficult learning to sleep with a mask on. Not to mention the blasted hose getting wound around your head! But, the relief it eventually provided, and rest I got, was well worth it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Taking Grape Seed Ex for sleep was never my intention, but could be that taking it does help with sleep.  Here is just one info link.

https://www.carefoundation.co.uk/grape-seed-extract-usage-helps-sleep/

Those sleep clinics and all the stuff that people use could be eliminated, who knows, with the grape seed ex, to simple a cure.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a very hard time staying asleep for more than an hour at a time. I wake up and then lay there trying to fall asleep again. I do that all night long. I can not remember how long ago it was that I have slept more than an hour at a time. I have tried everything and so far nothing has worked.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Sassycakes:  You have tried Everything?  Now I wonder about that statement.  Here is what does it for me and I worked long and hard to get it right so I get good healing sleep.

1mg Melatonin about 8:30PM

500mg Inositol about 9:30PM

500mg L Tryptophan, 50mg B6 (P5P) at 10PM

Lay my head down on pillow about 10:30 and here to
I take 1 iburpofen and l Tylenol for pain.

During the night 6 hrs later, I take 2 ibuprofen again

And if needed 500mg Inositol again.

B vitamins are very essential for calming the body.

One would adjust these doses for when they want to lay their head on the pillow.

Have to work with these for your body.  I can't imagine NOT sleeping.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 29, 2018)

Though I'm in bed 7 - 8 hours, mostly my sleep is broken by random wake ups.  I don't even know why I wake up other than the occasional need to pee.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 29, 2018)

My sleep is broken too for bathroom trips, I hear this so much from my senior friends, they all are  up thru the night for bathroom.  Otherwise when I do sleep is good deep sleep with dreams.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)

Lately I have been taking a tablespoon off raw honey just before bedtime. I think it helps my cough that I have. 

Just started taking 3mgs of melatonin before I go to bed. I wake up a lot and this seems to help me get back to sleep.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2018)

I try to get 8 hours of sleep  minus a couple of minutes  for  a  peepee call.
l.


----------

